# Any ideas to convince my parents to get me a puppy?



## thekillergreece (Mar 10, 2013)

I still dont know if I am on correct section posting this thread.


Recently I had posted if my dog may be suitable to my house, numerous useful comments posted.Now my parents changed their mind and refuse to get a dog...

Tried to convince my father first, whatever he was bit angry and said:
Who will pay the dog?Who will take the responsibility?!?!
-Me, it will be my responsibility.
No I dont let you be responsibility for bullsh!t things.Look, dont be sad or decide:If we get a dog, no internet anymore.

Now the mother was also negative but with gently reasons and no angry at all:
No son, we cant adopt a puppy..It needs too many money to pay, too much outcome money to give to the puppy, which are: paying food, doctor every month,who will clear the pee and poops?
-Me..
Well you have school and English school..You cant do it...Maybe wait for 5 years until you finish school and univercity and then we buy a puppy..
-How about in 2 years?
I dont know, we will see...I am sorry but we cant adopt one now..Cats and dogs are very expensive to look after...
-How about bring a puppy for test for 1 week?If you like it and understand that they are not very expensive, we will have it.
No thanks, we dont have enough money for that...

Anyway I should be patience for many weeks and keep visiting my friend who has 2 dogs who love me both..

Also any ideas to fully convince my parents letting me buy a puppy?
I only want German Shepherd puppy...

Edit:Remember!I am from Greece and you all know the condition here..


Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

If they don't have the money, they don't have the money. It's that simple. Wait until their financial situation is better or you're on your own and can pay for it yourself.


----------



## thekillergreece (Mar 10, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> If they don't have the money, they don't have the money. It's that simple. Wait until their financial situation is better or you're on your own and can pay for it yourself.


Still, I have enough money to get one but they still dont let me.Also we all have enough money to go even 100 times on taverns in 2 years...


----------



## Spazmelda (Jan 27, 2013)

Dogs are expensive way beyond the purchase price.

I read through your other thread and saw you mention the hours that you attend school. What I didn't see mentioned is the hours that you attend work. How many hours do you work and do you make enough money to afford the purchase of the dog, the training you mentioned, the vet bills, the preventative meds, the vaccinations, the food and toys and supplies, and enough left over for any emergency medical bills that might arise?

What your parents do with their money is pretty much their decision. If they would rather go to taverns than support a pet for you, then that is their decision to make.

Just my opinion as a parent to two children.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

If you're living at home with your parents, you're living with their rules. Convincing someone to get something they don't want is not a good idea! One of my sons wanted a cat, my wife and I don't like cats - he is never getting a cat while he lives with us.

As was said, you're in school and if you work - how much time can you spend with the puppy. What about studying, after school activities and your social life - a puppy is like having a baby. Actually worse at times as they always need you to be around - you need to feed them and walk them for bathroom breaks. Humans eventually grow up and do those things themselves. Whenever we go anywhere we have to think about our dog even if it means leaving somewhere earlier because the dog needs to let out and fed.

Now for money - I have spent at least $1000 on Vet bills for my puppy after getting her and it has only been about 6 or 7 months. That's just the Vet and not the food, toys, heart worm or flea/tick meds.

Since you are young - there will be plenty of time for you to have a dog of your own - on your own.


----------



## sharpei (Mar 15, 2013)

I would say it is their decision. if you want a dog move out and buy one of your own and be prepared to pay for everything yourself. I know that sounds a bit short but it is their house. once you have your own place you can make the rules.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Your parents are in the right here. Unless you're willing to give up a lot of things and get a job then the financial responsibility will all fall on them. If they can't do it they can't do it.



> How about bring a puppy for test for 1 week?If you like it and understand that they are not very expensive, we will have it.


It doesn't work like that. Having a puppy for a week isn't even enough time for the dog to settle in. You'll only need food for a week. You won't even have time to get through vaccinations, more food, collars, leashes, toys, training, grooming, etc. 
They ARE expensive, and they will be expensive for the next 12-14 years. 

Plus, if you're at school all day your parents will be the ones looking after the dog during the day. It's partially their commitment too and if they won't to do it then they don't have to.


After reading your last thread, I honestly do not think you understand how much work and responsibility having a dog is, both physically and financially. You're not going to be able to just get a dog and hope for the best. If you want to care for a dog properly it's a huge financial burden, not even beginning to mention how much time is needed to go into this.

Wait until you're on your own, have your own place and your own job and can do as you please. Until then, work hard, save up money.


----------



## PandaSPUR (Mar 5, 2013)

I think the biggest thing here is: do you have a job?
My family isn't completely on board with my plan to get a puppy either, but I've proven to them I'm reliable in many different ways in the past already.
Plus I have a year round job that pays well enough.

If you're really adamant on getting a dog, go read articles and books on training.
Take notes on them, then if you think you have the time to properly train a dog by yourself (think as if you lived alone, with no one else to help), show your parents the research you've done and try to convince them that you really are responsible enough.

Judging by what you wrote, you're a Junior/Senior in highschool so you're like.. 16-18?
That is pretty young to take sole responsibility for a dog, not impossible though.
I wanted a dog back then too but once I did research as to what training I would need to perform on a consistent and daily basis, I backed off of my own free will.


----------



## goonmom (Mar 28, 2013)

I know the replies are not what you want to hear-- you have decided you want to get a puppy and that's final, right?

I personally did this to my parents when I was 18. Luckily, I still have my dog and he's great, but I had to pay rent to my parents as well as all medical/feeding/expenses for my dog (and most of myself) because of it. The rent wasn't much-- $125/mo, but for an 18 year old saving to move out, it adds up! Along with neutering, vaccines, food, beds, and diseases that your dog could catch. 

Having been in your shoes, I'm in agreement with everyone else. Wait! In a few years you will know more about what you want in a dog, how to properly care for and raise a puppy/dog, etc. 

It's hard to wait when you want something, but if it's the best thing for your situation, then that is what you must do. Adding a dog to a household of people that don't want a dog can be very stressful.


----------



## wadeo55 (Feb 19, 2013)

Dogs are not cheap. Vet bills, food, supplies. If you can't pay for it then its basically your parents responsibility. Your dog could get sick and you end up with $1,000 or more vet bill tomorrow.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

when i was your age (assuming that you are 18 at least) i moved out for the first time before i lost my job & there were times i ate ramen noodles every night so my dog (Izze at the time) could eat the food she needed (she couldnt have food with corn, wheat or soy or gluten) i suffered so she could have what she needed & i would do it again if i had to. 

are you prepared to do this? are you prepared to give up comforts so your dog can be more comfortable if needbe? if you have to think about this you arent ready, having a dog is kind of like marriage ... its for better OR for worse. also the breed you have selected is not for the faint hearted & you MUST go to a good breeder & i dont know what the prices are in Greece, but here a good GSD pup will set you back at least $1500

I myself would like another dog but it wont befor a while, but the puppy fever is there. I did adult rescue & adults are great but i dont think i will do that again, my next dog ... be it a rescue or from a breeder will be a pup or no older then a year. I love buddy but there are issues that i know he wouldnt have had if i had "gotten to" him earlier or raised him myself.

if everyone isnt on board for a dog then the dog will be resented & IMO there is risk of lack of care & its not fair to put an innosent creature thru that ... remember YOU decided on the dog, the dog didnt get to choose.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I was just talking with someone who bought a dog. and thought "oh well...Ok it costs this much for the dog and puppy vaccinations even. I have that much!" So they bought the dog assuming that they had the cost covered with the amount they had saved. After starting the shots...Her puppy developed a serious rash all over her face. It got so bad she and it happened on a day our clinic was closed. She took the dog to a emergency clinic and spent a bunch of money. A week later the rash was still not going away. So she came in and spent around $200. by this point the lady was already asking if I knew someone that would take her dog but she had NO IDEA how expensive they could be...and she never wants to get another one again. I said If your serious I could ask around. The very next day...the dog came in with a HUGE hole in her stomach that could only be fixed by extensive surgery. Very expensive. By this point the lady was just dumb founded. She could not fathom how a puppy could cost so much money! She decided to have the puppy put to sleep. 

Lucky for the puppy. I made some phone calls and got the lady to agree to surrender the dog to my mother who then paid for everything she needed. This $150 dollar puppy has easily raked in a $1000.00 bill at only the age of 5 months. 

Moral of the story. Dogs can cost money. You have to be prepared to pay for the unexpected. If you can't afford it don't get a dog! or wait. What happens if the dog breaks its leg randomly? and you have no money to fix it. You can't leave it broken. Either pay for it to get fixed or put it to sleep. What if you don't have the money? Most peoples only solution is to put the dog to sleep and thats sad! People put their dogs to sleep over stuff because of money. Quite often.


----------



## megs2219 (Feb 23, 2013)

I hate to join the chorus of people telling you no but it doesn't sound like you are ready for a puppy. Puppies are a LOT of work. They can't be left long at all. Can you be home every 2 hours to let the dog outside? I doubt it if you're in school. Who will do that then? Who will get up with him in the middle of the night? How will you function at school if you are up all night with a puppy? When you are home they have to be watched constantly, no homework or TV - only watching the puppy. Who's going to train him? Classes cost $ and training is not as easy as it looks (believe me I'm finding that out myself!). Then there is the cost. It's not just the cost of the puppy. There are standard vet bills (vaccinations, check-ups, spay/neuter, etc) but also they get sick or hurt and it can easily cost $1000 to get them better again. Then there is food, toys, things like a crate or other way to house him when you aren't home, leashes, collars, medications, etc. I would not recommend anyone get a job who is in school (too many hours alone for a puppy) or for who money is tight because they are expensive. 

Now for more positive advice... just because you can't have a puppy at home doesn't mean you can't have any fun time with dogs. Why not ask around your neighborhood and see if anyone wants help walking their dog? If you can show you are responsible I'll bet people would appreciate a little help, you might even be able to make money. You can volunteer at an animal shelter or vet's office. I would focus on having fun with dogs these ways until you are out of school, with an established job and comfortable enough to afford a dog and all his/her expenses.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I was in the same boat as you, I was 13 I think (20 now) and I was living with my family, my dad was able to get a puppy from some people at work and mom said yes after we (mostly I) begged her to get it. I didn't have the knowledge I do now about how much work it would be. We all went to school, they went to work. We came home let the puppy out cleaned up the messes. Mom did the walking of the dog (which now we realized wasn't that good a thing). We realized later that the puppy must have been abused from where he came from because anytime someone walked by with all black on he got really scared and went nuts but with only a black shirt he was fine. Also he was a master escape artist, we didn't socialize him enough when we got him, we didn't know any better (I still feel bad because it was our fault not his, but he suffered for it). Dad took him to a shelter when he was a year in a half. They are so much work, we learned later that the rest of his litter mates weren't so lucky they had been found in a ditch in a trash bag. I'm crying now as I write this because I just think that if I knew what I know now we never would have gotten him.  I miss him so much and still don't know what happened to him, I hope he found a good home. But this is what could happen to you. puppies are not easy and when not handled the right way can end up like this puppy and they usually do


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

The OP posted about the pup, it sounds like a rescue pup that is currently in not great circumstances (the puppy is now terrified and cowering when the OP went to see her last week)-- I think this does put a little different spin on things....


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Dogs are expensive, and there is no way I would have been able to afford it in my teens (I assume OP is a teenager). Kids and teens like to say that they will be responsible, but IMO it very rarely happens that way. They don't have enough time and money on their hands to have 100% responsibility for a dog. They have school, hobbies, part time jobs, friends and social stuff, and no money. 

And then there is the issue of moving out in a few years to go to uni. Very difficult to find somewhere that allows dogs, plus there will be very limited time and money for the dog, inbetween studying, working and spending time with friends.

If your parents wanted a dog, then it's all good because you would have backup when you can't afford it or you want to do something else, but if they don't want one and you're promising to be 100% responsible for the dog, that just sounds like trouble to me.

I know it sucks to wait, I waited a loooong time for my first dog as an adult, but it was worth it. I'm very happy that I waited now that I know how much they actually cost.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Example of expenses? For dogs? Izze's accident last year set me back about $1500 counting the cremation. If I had been able to go through the surgery, it would have been about $2500 ... Which I was willing too dripntonsave this dog I loved her so much all with no garantee that the surgery would use when been a success 

& this is with cattle dogs ... A breed that, despite their tendencies to bang themselves up are physically a really a very tough breed that IME I have had little majorly expensive issues with.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Puppies are very expensive.
In the first month (January) we had our dog, our first vet bill was just over $100 for puppy shots. 
The second month (February) was about $200 for an emergency vet trip after Toby became very lethargic and needed to be put on medication and special food, and another $100 for his next set of shots. Then, just when we thought we were finished with vet trips, Animal Control came by to remind us about licensing - that was $500 for shots required by the city and registration. 
Then this month (April) he qualified for neutering because he's now 6 months old. That was another 200. Plus his heartworm and flea prevention medication which was about 150. 

We have had the dog since January and have so far invested.... $1250.00 + food, toys and treats which comes to about 100 every time we go shopping.

And he's a medium sized, very well behaved dog.. you're going to spend more on a shephard who will grow to be much larger and will be susceptible to different illness. If you're in school all the time, does this mean the dog will be crated? Or would you expect your parents to make sure it gets walked and fed and goes outside to pee? Are you willing to be woken up through out the night to let the dog out to pee/poop? Or are you going to be too tired from all the work you do during the day? Do you have a job to pay for the expenses that come up? 
To my knowledge, german shephards are destructive puppies because they are so smart and get bored quickly. Are you willing to reimburse your parents when the dog chews up the couch?

Heres an example of what a 6 MONTH OLD PUPPY can do in 10 minutes:








Now this was not done by my dog, it was done by his buddy. A large breed PUPPY. My friend turned her back for *10 minutes* to use the toilet and the dog flipped out.


*In all honesty, I don't think it sounds as though you really know what having a dog entails... and I think your parents are wise to be asking that you wait. It will be so much more rewarding for you and the dog to be able to have the time to bond together when you're done school.*

The only reason my husband agreed to adding a dog to our family is because I am a stay at home Mom and have the time to dedicate to the animal now that my son is in school. But this is going to be a balancing act come October because the same month we got the dog, we found out I am pregnant. So not only will I have a puppy to look after, but a newborn baby too! 
You do sound young, honestly I would strongly suggest you just wait it out.


----------



## BlueDiamond (Mar 18, 2013)

Do you want to deal with sh*t and p!Ss every single day? Do you realize between school and work (if you dont have a job now your definately going to need to get 1) all of your free time will have to be spent with a puppy? Who is going to look after the puppy while your away? Dogs grow up fast, can you handle a big high energy dog every day? Do you drive? If not, your parents will have to take off work for vet appointments, take you shopping for dog stuff. Your parents are saying no because they know some of the responsibility is going to fall on them. You should wait until you move out and rescue a dog.


----------



## BlueDiamond (Mar 18, 2013)

I think you should get a pet that would be fine in a cage while your away. How about a chinchilla? My friend has 1 and its awsome. Its friendly, likes people, hops around and jumps high.


----------



## thekillergreece (Mar 10, 2013)

BlueDiamond said:


> Do you want to deal with sh*t and p!Ss every single day? Do you realize between school and work (if you dont have a job now your definately going to need to get 1) all of your free time will have to be spent with a puppy? Who is going to look after the puppy while your away? Dogs grow up fast, can you handle a big high energy dog every day? Do you drive? If not, your parents will have to take off work for vet appointments, take you shopping for dog stuff. Your parents are saying no because they know some of the responsibility is going to fall on them. You should wait until you move out and rescue a dog.


I am taking all responsibilities and will do...And I understand why Parents say no...Just waiting the results in 2 years, I may get puppy or not, mom just telling me that if I keep interested in having a puppy, I may get one in 2 years..I dont know.



BlueDiamond said:


> I think you should get a pet that would be fine in a cage while your away. How about a chinchilla? My friend has 1 and its awsome. Its friendly, likes people, hops around and jumps high.


I decided to get German Shepherd as protective dog, playful and helpful..Oh and love people. Or Border collie, same does but less protective and smart. I love those both breeds..


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

For now, why don't you volunteer at an animal shelter? Since I can't have a dog currently (not because my parents say no; I live on my own, but I know my current life situation isn't good for a dog, not to mention I can't afford it) I volunteer at our local SPCA to get my dog interaction fix. They are always in need of more hands to help. Not sure how old you are, but my shelter does require volunteers to be 18 or older due to liability issues, but anyone can come take an adoptable dog for a walk when the shelter is open to the public. All shelters operate differently and have different policies, but still worth looking into!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

How to convince???

When you have that job making decent money to support yourself and the dog...
Includes rent & utilities (so you aren't supported by parents in anyways)...
Can pay for insurances for the vet health bills besides dogfood...
Have a car totally your own to give the dog rides to the vet, parks etc.
And have savings in your account to properly cared for that dog for just in case...

First, realize money is king to convince most things.
With money... you can even pay for someone else's time and responsibility to care for your dog even if that dog aren't theirs.

That should work for your parents.


----------

